# New to Steroids



## Gymgirl

Hi Guy's

I am 34 Female and new to this. I have been working really hard i the gym I go daily and do 40 mins to an hour cardio and an hour of weights and have been offered steroids from a close friend who has been helping/monitoring my work. I am taking this very serious and doing research hence joining the site and this is the kind of story that scares me. I am only looking to strip down body fax and build lean muscle mass(light weight) nothing huge! lol!

I have been given the following:

Ansomone daily injection 4 iu/vial

T4 built up from 1 to 2 pills per dy 50 ug each =100 ug per day

Clenbuterol started on 2 and now 4 pills per day.

I have also been told to inject winstrol every 4 days but have not started this yet.

Any advice on this would be appreciated, to much? not enough? etc??

I also eat very well and controlled

Gym Gir


----------



## eddie

Sounds like a bit of a complicated mixture to me,can`t say as i`m a big fan

of the shotgun approach,keep it simple and small doses at first.

My ex girlfriend had excelent results on deca only, do a bit of research before

you start and keep a reliable record of diet/results & doses for future reference otherwise it becomes a bit hit & miss.

Keep us posted & be safe

Regards

Eddie.


----------



## 3752

well i cannot see this person being a close friend if they are suggesting you use steriods, women really don't need to use Steriods for stripping bodyfat or gaining some lean muscle.

Are you holding water with 4iu's of GH a day this is alot of GH for a women due to the way women release GH it is not as good for stripping fat as it is in men.

Can you explain why you are using T4 ??


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

To be honest if all you are looking at doing is stripping BF i would probabily look at natural sorces of trying to spped up your metabolism e.g black pepper, chillies, green tea, any sort of caffeen like coffee etc

Have a look on google they will tell you a lot of differnt ways to speed up your metabolism and then you can always get thermos like PHD lean degree etc but dnt know if these work or are just a gimmick!!!!


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket

you're willing to grow a beard and have a manly voice just to strip some fat....jeeeeeze........think the cardio alone and if you must the clen aswell should be plenty along with a spot on diet....


----------



## Gymgirl

Hi Guy's,

wow thank you so much for being honest.

I really am new to this and whilst i would eventually like to build up muscle and possibly compete, my min goal is to stip the fat and get that really lean cut muscle. As for T4 he advised it for speeding up the metabolism and burning fat along with the clen. He told me the HGH would help lean down and build muscle and for extra I would try the win for hardening.

I really wished I could train in a gym with a serious body builder and get the right help to reach goals long term. I am fit anyway and love to work out and I am fairly strong too. I giv ethe guy;s in my gym a run for their money lol!! but then again none of them are really serious!

Gym Girl

:lift:


----------



## 3752

Jimmy not all steriods cause these side effects especially if used correctly...

Gymgirl - the clen alone with a decent diet and cardio regime will strip you down you certainly do not need the T4 so i would bin this, i would also save your money and drop the GH you will find by doing this you will look harder and lose a few pounds.

what is your diet like??


----------



## thestudbeast

I don't understand why anyone would suggest winny for a female (I know it regularly is), it turned my body hair from blonde to black and I'm a guy so it obv does have an androgenic effect, maybe not so much of a suprise as it's a DHT derivative.


----------



## countryboydelux

hey gym girl...what kind of cardio do you do??? You should go all out as fast and hard as you can go until your exausted then slow the pace until you catch your breath and then do it again...you shouldn't need anything other than supplements to achieve your goal


----------



## 3752

this type of training is HIT training and does work for some but walking on a treadmill at approx 3.5mph on an incline will burn plenty of fat as to burn fat you need to level out at around 65% intensity any higher and you use carbs/sugars for energy...


----------



## mickus

IMO I would be scared to even give my girl small doses of gear, I no alot can get away with no sides but if they make that mistake and go a bit to far, the sides such as the hair in places in shouldnt be plus square jaw line and deepinning of the voice aint something I would like my girl to have thats for sure.. But saying that each to there own and good luck with your progress gymgirl hope all goes well for you


----------



## Gymgirl

Hi Everyone,

To answer you all.....

diet: I tend to eat cereal for breakfast, fruit mid day, A protein shake post work out, Soup for lunch and pasta or protein and veg for dinner.

Cardio: I run or cross train for 40 to 60 mins then do an hour of weights 4 times a week then in between I go for a 40 min run or every other sunday 35 mile mountain bike ride. I am seeing a real difference all of a sudden :lift:

I am focused on removing as much body fat as possible and want the muscle to be really lean and cut. I also want to increase in size but not huge.

Thanks guys

Lea(gym girl)


----------



## Gymgirl

country boy?

what kind of supplements do you recommend?


----------



## Gymgirl

PSCARB, I sm heading to the gym now, I will check out the intensity % and let you know pretty sure i go above 65% though.

Lea


----------



## ah24

Pscarb said:


> at approx 3.5mph on an incline will burn plenty of fat as to burn fat you need to level out at around 65% intensity *any higher and you use carbs/sugars for energy.*..


Yes, but you burn more total calories - and continue to do so for hours afterwards.

Increases mitochondria production too. Look at a sprinters musculature compared to a marathon runner.


----------



## 3752

sprinters train totally diffrently than what this girl needs, yes you burn more calories but the majority is from Carbs at a lower intensity you burn more fat which is the point to cardio for fat loss....Sprinters use high intensity short sprints and not all of them are muscular Marathon runners use far more calories and therefor burn more carbs and more protein after it has been converted to sugar to be burnt as energy.

you will find a marathon runner has not got as low a BF% as you might think just low muscle mass.

doing cardio at approx 65% is a proven documented way of burning fat......it is not all about calories burnt.


----------



## brandon1

Like pscarb has said you may burn more calories (maybe reliying to much on joggin/stepper machines cals per hour read out) but its where the calories are coming from that you have to look at, after all its stored fat that you are trying to burn not important carbs/protein that are required to build and repair. low to moderate intensity aerobic exercise tends to burn fat, where as high intensity aerobic exercise tends to burn glucose.

Those who are new to regular exercise, or who are returning to exercise after a break, can work towards doing low to moderate intensity aerobic exercise for at least 20 to 30 minutes on 4 to 5 days each week. This is a practical and safe way (low risk of injury) to burn body fat.

Exercising for longer at a lower intensity is better than only managing a short time at a higher intensity. This approach to exercise also has significant additional health benefits such as reducing the risk of heart disease and type 2 diabetes.


----------



## brandon1

ah24 said:



> Increases mitochondria production too. .


increased mitochondria production by acute exercise leads to damaged muscle and other tissues by an increased oxidative stress on the electron transport associated with the mitochondria.

During exercise the increased electron flow through the mitochondrial electron transport chain leads to an increased rate of ROS production (reactive oxgen species related to muscle/tissue damage) which is known to cause excessive production of free radicals

The isolation of mitochondrial fractions by differential centrifugation has shown that the amount of damaged mitochondria, recovered in the lightest fraction, is remarkably increased by long-lasting high intense exercise (own study)

low/mod intensity over a controlled peroid of time leads to the increase in mitochondrial density and increases in the maximal activities of a number of mitochondrial enzymes of the TCA cycle (tricarboxylic acid cycle) and oxidative pathways

Exercise at a given oxygen uptake, show there is less of a decrease in the high-energy phosphates, a smaller increase in creatine and ADP in after training results and this is believed to provide a reduced stimulus to glycogenolysis and glycolysis and increase the reliance on fat catabolism during exercise.


----------



## Gymgirl

Hi Brandon and everyone else.

Thanks so much for the support. My % rate is way up there as is my heart rate, I really push myself when doing cardio so I will back off a little and try to keep it more low intense. I was up to 85 and 90% I am seeing great improvement though.

I do suffer from PCOS polycystic ovary's which is greatly linked to Diabetes type 2 although I am lucky to not have type 2 levels yet but i could be at greater risk in the future.

So far so good but I am keen to be ripped guys so keep the advice flowing!

Lea

X


----------



## Gymgirl

Finally I am here! I found the post a pic link!!! :bounce:


----------



## Robsta

brandon1 said:


> increased mitochondria production by acute exercise leads to damaged muscle and other tissues by an increased oxidative stress on the electron transport associated with the mitochondria.
> 
> During exercise the increased electron flow through the mitochondrial electron transport chain leads to an increased rate of ROS production (reactive oxgen species related to muscle/tissue damage) which is known to cause excessive production of free radicals
> 
> The isolation of mitochondrial fractions by differential centrifugation has shown that the amount of damaged mitochondria, recovered in the lightest fraction, is remarkably increased by long-lasting high intense exercise (own study)
> 
> low/mod intensity over a controlled peroid of time leads to the increase in mitochondrial density and increases in the maximal activities of a number of mitochondrial enzymes of the TCA cycle (tricarboxylic acid cycle) and oxidative pathways
> 
> Exercise at a given oxygen uptake, show there is less of a decrease in the high-energy phosphates, a smaller increase in creatine and ADP in after training results and this is believed to provide a reduced stimulus to glycogenolysis and glycolysis and increase the reliance on fat catabolism during exercise.


Mate, nice post but you should maybe give credit to who wrote it originally


----------



## brandon1

robsta9 said:


> Mate, nice post but you should maybe give credit to who wrote it originally


i would have but considering most of what i wrote is from my own lab work and own research based on a pre-exsisting journal as it is part of my degree, i didnt feel the need to, and it was for general reading not to make myself sound clever. im not some newbie trying to pretend i know things just cause it says newbie trainer, maybe next time you will ask where the information comes from rather then assume im passing someone elses work off as my own.

Gymgirl- i did a study and presentation into PCOS last year and was quite interesting althought there is medication for the condition(which i am sure you well know) it actually turned up that a good diet and exercise regime (spelling) was the best thing to combat the condition.

i do have a medical/scentific journal onit if your interested xx

x


----------



## Robsta

Well a big slap on the back for you, you little genius you....well done, excellent work. Puts all us meatheads to shame.

So what lab work do you do then einstein??


----------



## paulo

lol, hope hes not got a convertible for you!


----------



## Truewarrior1

hes a rat  they test brain drugs on him


----------



## brandon1

robsta9 said:


> Well a big slap on the back for you, you little genius you....well done, excellent work. Puts all us meatheads to shame.
> 
> So what lab work do you do then einstein??


first off lets not get carried away im only in my second year of my human bioscience degree and there a lot of people on this site that know more than i do some cases way more, it was just chance that i had studied these things already on my course.

To answer your question on what lab work i do, lab work is normally associated wih the following subjects :Genes,population and evoultion, mammalian life cycles and development, microbial and cellular biology, vertebrate physiology and my favourite for obvious reasons human bio-chemistry.









If i do anything which i think may help anyone, then ill smash it on here

time for a meal before gym (100g oats and protein shake) cheers paul ha ha here comes the grumpy times haha


----------



## Bulldozer

Hi gym girl

How long have you been training ??

I dont mean to sound rude but it doesnt sound like very long. Plus you said your new to this. I dont know why you feel you need to use drugs ??

Not ALL bodybuilders/ weightlifters use drugs, i know that may be obvious, but just like to remind everybody lol 

YOU CAN build muscle and loose fat WITHOUT drugs. You say your goals are not set that high, so why use drugs ??


----------



## 3752

i can vouch for Brandon1 as he is my training partner unfortunatly he does know his stuff  go easy on him guys though as he is currently dieting for the same show Del is doing.


----------



## Gymgirl

Yes go easy on Brandon, Hes my buddy and you rock babe 

Thank you so much for all your advice guy's, I am not taking anything now, I am going to focus on the cardio with a mix of weight training and see how my progress is in a few weeks. My diet is getting the Brandon overhaul too  I will keep you all posted.

Hi Bulldozer, Yes I am new to training, how about you? My goal is to have low fat, lean really defined muscle but I do not want to bulk up.

Take Care everyone.

Lea

x


----------



## 3752

Gymgirl said:


> My diet is getting the Brandon overhaul too  I will keep you all posted.


And Brandon's diet is getting the Pscarb overhaul soon he won't have the energy to type your diet


----------



## brandon1

Pscarb said:


> And Brandon's diet is getting the Pscarb overhaul soon he won't have the energy to type your diet


ha ha crazy looking forward to it









gymgirl, always here to help you babe, speak to you later i need to get some sleep ha ha (pscarbs fault) xx


----------



## Gymgirl

pscarbs...... You work his ass!!! LOL!

Brandon, It will all be worth it for your competition. stay strong and focused and good Luck Guys. XX


----------



## 3752

Working his Ass fortunatly is not something i do but i do put him through hell in the gym


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

Paul where abouts is it your from?

Also where do you train if you dont mind me asking if you dont mind me knowing then pm me if you do then dont worry about it!


----------



## 3752

i live in Plymouth mate and i train at Stuart Cores gym...


----------



## Biker

stay away from the GH and winstrol you don't need them!


----------



## BBWarehouse

ah24 said:


> Yes, but you burn more total calories - and continue to do so for hours afterwards.
> 
> Increases mitochondria production too. Look at a sprinters musculature compared to a marathon runner.


that's an oft quoted argument, but it doesn't really make sense.

a gorilla is massive, yet all it does is sit on it's **** all day.

just goes to prove that whatever training you do, genetics will rule the day. George Foreman is retired, yet still huge and strong. Sprinters look more musclular than marathon runners...because they were born to be, in addition to any slight - very slight - impact their training had.

Many top pros use light cardio, HIIT is great (I do it myself, however only for muay thai training), but not essential.


----------

